# Does wood burning affect allergies or asthma much?



## Reyn (Aug 13, 2012)

Does anyone have family members with allergies or asthma? How does wood burning affect them as far as a wood burning stove used to heat a home?


----------



## CWME (Aug 13, 2012)

I personally have mild cases of both and burning wood doesn't iritate either. My Cousin's Son has really bad asthma/allergies and they burn wood without issue as well. Keep the smoke and ash under control and I don't see where there could be an issue. Dry and hot is good for my breathing anyway.


----------



## Whitespider (Aug 13, 2012)

My daughter was born 11 weeks premature, weighing just a tad over 2 pounds. Starting life with underdeveloped lungs made for some issues, such as asthma and severe RSV. We were instructed to stop burning wood in the house when we finally brought her home… which we did for several years. We were told that small amounts of smoke in the house can cause problems, but the biggest dangers come from the dust associated with burning wood in the house… dust from dirt brought in with the wood, and dust from the ashes. The dust from the dirt (especially in the bark) is made up of all kinds of substances… organic and non-organic. Additional dust is just flat unavoidable when you burn wood in the house.


----------



## Fedaburger (Aug 13, 2012)

I've had out of control athsma since I was a kid growing up in the city. Moved out to the country and it's changed a lot. Like above was stated only when I accidentally let a tittle smoke escape is when it is triggered. I'm the opposite when it comes hot air though its the cool outside air that helps a lot for me.


----------



## blades (Aug 13, 2012)

No hard and fast rule here, each case is unique. I do not have a problem with wood burning but I do have nut allergies, What ever is in "Skin-so Soft" sets those off with a vengeance. Kids were using it for repellant and I would have depart for non-contaminated area for a while. Peanut butter used to do the same thing, just the scent. Hazel nuts (Filberts) or just the oil (used as flavoring) is the equivalent of cyanide to me.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2012)

Im allergic to BS but a dose of Zyrtec makes AS tolarable most days.


----------



## Fyrebug (Aug 13, 2012)

If you can maintain good wood burning practice you will be able to control asthmatic bouts for most cases. Since the #1 culprit for wood burning asthma sufferer is the particulate matter 2.5 micron or larger the following will ensure it takes care of majority of the problem. 

1. burn dry wood (minimizes smoke)
2. burn a high-efficient EPA unit. They will burn the smoke via a secondary burn or catalytic converter.
3. Do not store wood inside. The mold/spores/dust will irritate an asthma sufferer.
4. Do not leave the stove door opened for any length of time.
5. Clean your chimney at least once a season.


----------



## Reyn (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm wanting to put a wood burning stove in but my wife thinks it will hurt our kids who have allergies and asthma.


----------



## blades (Aug 13, 2012)

Youv'e already lost that battle


----------



## Fyrebug (Aug 13, 2012)

Try this... Go to some friend or neighbour who are habitual wood burners. Preferably they should have good wood burning practice and have an EPA wood stove.

If your kids can spend some time there... You'll know one way or the other.


----------



## Streblerm (Aug 13, 2012)

blades said:


> Youv'e already lost that battle



Everyone in my house has allergies and the wood stove doesn't seem to bother anyone
I think the fresh air getting pulled into the house for combustion might be helpful. I keep the wood in the garage and bring it in as needed

As far as the op's wife goes, just have her sit in front of that nice radiant heat. I bet she won't want to get rid of it. My wife wasn't sure about the stove when I put it in and now she is the first one to put a log on or even start a fire when it's a little chilly


----------



## half (Aug 13, 2012)

*alergies*

I have and allergy to fine sawdust, boy do I sneeze, cant go into a woodworking shop, but I can cut wood out in the field, no problem.With a chainsaw, dont have any problems with handling firewood or being in the house when it is burning. I think the type of allergy is dependent on the individual


----------



## Encore (Aug 14, 2012)

I have pretty bad seasonal allergies as does my wife. She also has asthma. 

We burned inside for years before this year installing the OWB, but we never really had many problems. I just was cautious about dropping the wood in the stove as well as how much wood was kept inside. Also, open the door slowly and you won't draft smoke in the house. 

If you do get some smoke in the house, you'll know it but we were able to keep it to a minimum. 

I think the biggest factor is how it's installed. A sloppy install will allow for a worse draft as well as potential leaks. 

When we purchased the house, it was fueled by propane so I told my wife we could get the house (she really wanted this one) but the stove wasn't an option, we were getting it. 

The other thing that helped a ton was making sure the humidity level was apt in the house. A whole house humidifier did the trick as did a warm air vaporizer in our bedroom. However we'd have to run that regardless in the winter as the dry winter air activates her asthma.


----------



## MishMouse (Aug 14, 2012)

I also have severe allergies and asthma.
For me my asthma has been far less active since I have been burning wood.
My forced air propane furnace really caused me issues, since it blows around the dust and mold.

I do have to be careful of how much wood I stored in the basement.
But, as long as I burn seasoned wood and burn it correctly I do not have any issues.


----------



## BrokenToys (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife and daughter both suffer with asthma and allergies; and even when the house gets really cranked up with dry heat from the wood stove things aren't bad at all. They suffer worse from the cat ! Humidifier seems to do the trick.
Definitely find someone you know who burns a good fire and spend a few hours there with the larvae on a cold day.


----------



## dave_376 (Aug 15, 2012)

Fyrebug said:


> Try this... Go to some friend or neighbour who are habitual wood burners. Preferably they should have good wood burning practice and have an EPA wood stove.
> 
> If your kids can spend some time there... You'll know one way or the other.




This is good advice! I would also take them to a big wood stove dealer as most of them are burning several stoves to heat their showrooms. See how your kids handle that.


----------

